# Supplements



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

What are some supplements you guys are giving your dogs that are eating raw?

A few years ago I took one of my dals to a holistic vet and she recommended: 



> Supplement with Vitamin C (Ester C w/ bioflavinoids), natural Mixed Vit E complex or ground almond, yogurt, fish oils or salmon/sardines, Brazil nut ground for Selenium and a whole food multiple vitamin (I recommend CyroFood)and yogurt .


My next question would be, how often are you giving the supplements? Every day, every other, once a week etc??


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

Salmon Oil and Glucosamine Chondroitin, and I try to do a single dose every day.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

Where are all of the other raw feeders?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I only give salmon oil and glucosamine as well. I give 2 tablespoons of salmon every other day and 600 mg of glucosamine daily (I don't do glucosamine any more, i give synovial flex chews and they're doing so much more than just the glucosamine but I did notice Charlie did better when given it than nothing at all). Varies per dog of course, but I think these are the two main supplements given. Some also throw in a pre/probiotic but I don't feel it's necessary, for us anyways.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Salmon or coconut oil and just started acv as well.


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

smaughunter said:


> Salmon or coconut oil and just started acv as well.


Yeah I plan on adding that as well I'm buying a bottle tomorrow. Rember raw with the mother the expensive stuff lol!


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

Since I've been feeding raw and she's been getting the nutrients she needs daily, I haven't seen the need to add supplements to my dog's food, unless my vet prescribes it for some health issue. :smile:


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

K9Sandy said:


> Since I've been feeding raw and she's been getting the nutrients she needs daily, I haven't seen the need to add supplements to my dog's food, unless my vet prescribes it for some health issue. :smile:


Yeah I understand that. I like to feel the Salmon Oil is just for a boost in the coat and if I can do anything now to help my dog (since she is going to be pulling weight) in the long run with the Glucosamine then might as well add it. As for Apple Cider Vinegar is supposed to help with the eyes and any gunk my dog sometimes gets a little bit so for $8 bucks a month might as well haha!


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

drog91 said:


> Yeah I understand that. I like to feel the Salmon Oil is just for a boost in the coat and if I can do anything now to help my dog (since she is going to be pulling weight) in the long run with the Glucosamine then might as well add it. As for Apple Cider Vinegar is supposed to help with the eyes and any gunk my dog sometimes gets a little bit so for $8 bucks a month might as well haha!


Salmon and fish oil are great for keeping dogs skin "moist" and their coats soft. The Glucasame Chondroitin (sorry about the spelling is great for helping the joints and I'm considering using this too for my dog), but there's something else better for cleaning the gunk out of dogs eyes without stinging them is using regular tea (no herbal...) because the natural chemical in tea in which I can't think right now of what it is called is also an antiseptic too, and as I've said before, the tea won't sting their eyes either. Just heat the water and dip the tea bag as you normal would, but obviously let the tea get cool, then use an eye dropper and clean tissue to clean your dog's eyes.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

You dont put ACV in the dogs eyes. It is given as an oral supplement.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Just fish oil here.


----------



## servant_hugi (Oct 28, 2013)

hello guys , this is my first post , i want to ask for senior member specially for seniors raw feeding . I regularly feed my dogs with raw food . i mix 3kgs (chicken head , chicken neck , chicken claw) + 1kgs chicken meat + 1kgs beef + 1 or 2 fish . i give 150gr-175gr for my doxie . his very love thats food. my question, his need a supplements ? example calcium and Glucosamine? if my recipe is too bad , can you recommendation raw food recipe for me ? it is cheaper than dry food . thx!


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Your recipe isn't balanced. It has too much bone and not enough meat and organ. Try to make it 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ. Fish should be around 10% of the meat content but only if it is oily fish like mackerel or sardines. 
Www.preymodelraw.com


----------



## servant_hugi (Oct 28, 2013)

thx for the reply bro... i already know if my recipe isn't balanced ,soon i should be make it better than now . second question if i just use chicken meat for raw feeding , is that sufficient ? if i make it 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ, it so expensive . in my country, 1kg pure chicken meat about $5-$6 , than 1kg dry food ( regal dry food ) about $5 . can you recommendation Alternative cheap Meat Source to make 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ ? thx bro


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Im not sure what would be easy to find in Indonesia. Most meat from herbivorous animals can be fed. Goat, lamb, deer. If you feed any wild game make sure you freeze it for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I give: 

1000mg mercury free salmon oil capsules daily

400 I.U. Vitamin every other day

A dash of vitamin C crystals daily..

Plus a joint cocktail for my female.

It's important to feed vitamin e with fish oil because fish oil naturally depletes the sources of vitamin e in the body for proper facilitation.  it happens in humans, too.


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol when I mentioned ACV as a supplement I was not talking about putting it in the dogs eyes come on people! I heard it helps clear up the gunk in the eye naturally. But I've just started that so we are using 1 teaspoon per meal does that sound about right? Funny thing is my dog was at my mom's on Monday and she found out they have fleas but nope not my dog!


----------

